# I need to work



## themexicandrywaller (Jan 2, 2010)

hello all ...its been now 2 months unemploid and my savings are gone now
I need to find a job urgently ( an don't think I don't look for work...I been traing) I got 20 plus experience hanging drywall,, I live in Imperial valley but can drive 150 miles just to work...
thanks for your help..
the mexican drywaller...
(I got my partner 13 years experience ready too):help:


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

good luck my friend. don't give up.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I got 120 sheets to get hung this week.


----------



## themexicandrywaller (Jan 2, 2010)

ja ja ja
thanks joepro but I think there are a lot more miles than 150.
I am going tomorrow for another trip to san diego 
I hope for good news..


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> I got 120 sheets to get hung this week.


Send me a ticket Joe ..... I will finish it for you ..... I need a break from the old lady ......To much "Together" Time this winter


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

If you're legal, you could take Obama up on his adults go back to school program. You might learn how to spell and use proper grammer.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

1 more thing, maybe you and your "partner" shouldn't have been under cutting everyone else for the last decade, and you would have had a nest egg to fall back on.

(the mexican loving drywaller)


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oda - lay - pinche way


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

:thumbup:


Whitey97 said:


> 1 more thing, maybe you and your "partner" shouldn't have been under cutting everyone else for the last decade, and you would have had a nest egg to fall back on.
> 
> (the mexican loving drywaller)


:thumbup:


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

oooh brutal. I'm generally a fan ******, but be sure to spell grammar correctly when ripping on his spelling.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

When I get short tempered and slightly outraged I can fail like the rest. Please forgive my errors


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

themexicandrywaller said:


> hello all ...its been now 2 months unemploid and my savings are gone now
> I need to find a job urgently ( an don't think I don't look for work...I been traing) I got 20 plus experience hanging drywall,, I live in Imperial valley but can drive 150 miles just to work...
> thanks for your help..
> the mexican drywaller...
> (I got my partner 13 years experience ready too):help:


Did you get a job in Michigan?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Did you get a job in Michigan?


At least my spelling is better than his.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> At least my spelling is better than his.


 for a drunk monkey ...yeah!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> At least my spelling is better than his.


 And now all you need ..Is a mud pan roller!!:yes: oh lmao!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Rough crowd.


----------



## maggie (Feb 26, 2013)

good lucky, friend. Believe you can get job soon.

www.cnebp.com


----------

